# Weather Problems!



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I mean, people think NW Montana is cold. But I mean, it's been HOT here. I think this forcast (especially combined with the "rain and snow" icon is more than a little off At least I hope so (note the minus signs).

Time of last update: 07/31/2002 01:30:00
13°C PM Showers
PM Showers Wind:
NNW 5 km/h Humidity:
97% Real Feel:
13°C
Barometer:
1012 mbar Visibility:
0 km UV:
0
5-Day Forecast
Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday
High:
-7°C High:
-6°C High:
-16°C High:
-16°C High:
-6°C
Low:
-1°C Low:
-18°C Low:
-12°C Low:
-12°C Low:
-12°C


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

In case you're less metrically inclined - I changed my settings to English units to show ya'll:

Current Conditions Time of last update: 07/31/2002 01:30:00
56°F PM Showers
PM Showers Wind:
NNW 3 mph Humidity:
97% Real Feel:
56°F
Barometer:
29.89 inHg Visibility:
0 mi UV:
0
5-Day Forecast
Tuesday Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday
High:
20°F High:
22°F High:
4°F High:
4°F High:
22°F
Low:
30°F Low:
0°F Low:
10°F Low:
10°F Low:
10°F


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you see problems in the forecasts the best thing woruld be to contact MSNBC/Accuweather since thats who provides vB with the info for the weather hack.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

somethings up, my weather says rain and snow for today......:lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup, it a MSNBC issue, others are having the same problem.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL!

For Cincinnati

66°F (real current temp 77°)
Few Showers Wind:
ENE 3 mph Humidity: 100% 
Real Feel:66°F 
Barometer: 30.08 inHg 
Visibility: 2 mi 
UV: 0 

5-Day Forecast 
Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday 

High:
22°F High:
22°F High:
22°F High:
4°F High:
4°F 
Low:
0°F Low:
0°F Low:
10°F Low:
10°F Low:
10°F 

It's not that cold here in February! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I figured out what the problem is, I am gonna work on it now. 

It appears that MSNBC has expanded it forecasts and in doing so changed some things around. I can get the forecasts all fixed (I think) 

Lets see how long it takes for other VB sites such as Avsforum and Hometheaterforum to figure it out. 

BTW the Forcast for Hartford, Flurries and Windy


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't have a problem with my weather forecast.
I just look out the window.

Right now...It's beautiful.
This afternoon; Will be a repeat of the morning, just a little warmer.
And tonight...I'm pretty sure it will be dark.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It says there is going to me a moon today in phoenix! :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok the Weather (for the most part) is fixed.

(All the forecasts are good and the temps and everything are correct, however it is still showing flurries/windy on my display.)

MSNBC tells me that this "snow" problem is on their end and they are working to fix it.

The problem occured because MSNBC has redid and expanded its weather area.

If you are not seeing the correct forecase the please click the below line which should fix your problems.

http://www.dbstalk.com/weather.php?s=&forceupdate=yes

Enjoy!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Much better!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

now THAT is an avatar, James!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

How come everytime I see Britney she has different size... ahh never mind... 

Anyways the real Weather Problem is that MSNBC has switched weather providers from Accuweather to The Weather Channel. The Data from the Weather Channel is a little messed up but I am told they are working on it. 

Enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Forecast for Nevele: Daylight, followed by darkness, followed by more daylight.

Perfect!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"If you see problems in the forecasts the best thing woruld be to contact MSNBC/Accuweather since thats who provides vB with the info for the weather hack."

But MSNBC AccuWeather's site shows a perfectly reasonable forecast.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Much better, thanks (well, actually, the other forecast looked nice - but I knew it was too good to be true):

Region: United States
Kalispell, MT, USA Current Conditions Time of last update: 07/31/2002 11:30:00
16°C PM Showers/ Wind
PM Showers/ Wind Wind:
SW 24 km/h Humidity:
42% Real Feel:
16°C
Barometer:
1015 mbar Visibility:
0 km UV:
1
5-Day Forecast
Wednesday Thursday Friday Saturday Sunday
Mostly Cloudy Scattered Showers AM Clouds/ PM Sun Partly Cloudy Isolated T-Storms
High:
19°C High:
21°C High:
21°C High:
27°C High:
29°C
Low:
3°C Low:
7°C Low:
7°C Low:
8°C Low:
9°C


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> But MSNBC AccuWeather's site shows a perfectly reasonable forecast.


There is no more NBC AccuWeather site anymore. The author of the hack (for some reason all VB add ons are called hacks) is working with MSNBC to fix the problem.

If you were to query the MSNBC Weather Database it would give you the correct forecast however in that data you would see the the forecase for Hartford indeed says "Flurries / Windy" in it.

Wierd.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You can just change the Chandler, AZ one to say 105 degrees, Hot/Sunny and leave it that way for the rest of the summer.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

When I worked with a German person she told me " if the birds , sit on the wires , in june or july , you have a early winter . If they sit , in august or september , you have a late winter " . I have checked each year and it holds true . Do you think , the birds are smarter then us ?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Mark, do you use the Metric system up there in Montana?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's gone crazy again (and on the main page is says current temp is -18degrees celsius, not 18 like it does on the forecast page)

"
Location
Region: United States
Kalispell, MT, USA
Current Conditions
Time of last update: 07/31/2002 13:30:00
18°C <font face=
Wind:
WSW 32 km/h Humidity:
31% Real Feel:
18°C
Barometer:
1016 mbar Visibility:
0 km UV:
4
5-Day Forecast
Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday Saturday
Unknown Type Unknown Type Unknown Type Unknown Type Unknown Type
High:
-18°C High:
-18°C High:
-18°C High:
-18°C High:
-18°C
Low:
-18°C Low:
-18°C Low:
-18°C Low:
-18°C Low:
-18°C"

"Hey Mark, do you use the Metric system up there in Montana?"

I do, though most don't Hey, why not? Sure, it's not the official standard, but it's what we had to use in school for science and math, it's what they use in the rest of the world, and it's far easier to understand what 20 degrees celsius feels like right away than what 68 degrees farenheit feels like.

Mark


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I forgot you have Canada near you.... :lol:


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

It's still broke over at www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its only the 5-day that is broken right?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope nothing is broken now.  (unless there is something I don't know about)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My 5 day still doesn't work. Current conditions is correct, but I get unknown for the 5 day and a couple of red x's for the pictures. :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think MSNBC is working on it again I cant get to their site.

Hang in there!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's fine now for Kalispell


----------

